# Forum > Allgemeine Foren > Auslandserfahrungen >  England

## danika

Hallo !

Ich mache dieses Jahr mein Abi (ca. mit 2,2) und wei nicht so genau, ob ich damit berhaupt einen Platz in Deutschland frs Medizinstudium bekomme, mchte aber auch nicht herumsitzen und warten, bzw. nur hoffen.
Jetzt habe ich mir berlegt, ich wrde auch wahnsinnig gerne in England studieren, aber ich sehe in deren System noch nicht ganz durch. Es gibt Studiengefhren und jede Uni macht eigene Einstellungstests und hat andere Kriterien (ist das richtig?), wie kann ich es dennoch schaffen dort zu studieren und knnte ich whrend dem Studium nach Deutschland wechseln und ist der Abschluss gleichwertig?
Wrde mich freuen, wenn mir jemand diesbezglich helfen knnte.
Dani

----------


## Phage

Ich kann Dir nicht viel weiterhelfen, aber vielleicht ist dies erst mal ausreichend:

Der Abschluss des Medizinstudiums an sich wird von England und Deutschland gegenseitig anerkannt (in der ganzen EU werden die Abschluesse in der Regel anerkannt, bilaterale Vertraege).

Ein Studienplatzwechsel waehrend des Studiums zwischen zwei Laendern ist zumeist sehr aufwaendig.
Das Studium in GB ist in der Regel sehr teuer (besonders im Vergleich zu D, wo es (fast) nichts kostet).

Wenn Dein Herz daran haengt, in GB zu studieren, dann haeng dich rein, treib das Geld auf und zieh das Studium dort durch - das ist sicher eine schoene Erfahrung.
Wenn es aber nur um deine Zweifel bezueglich deines NC geht, dann wuerde ich erst einmal abwarten - man kann auch hier ein oder zwei Wartesemester sinnvoll ueberbruecken. 

Hope that helps...

----------


## billster

Hey Dani,

To apply to study medicine in the UK you must apply through UCAS (UCAS ist vergleichbar mit der deutschen ZVS). The deadline for applications through UCAS is 15th October 2005, and there is only one applications cycle per year (nicht wie in Deutschland, wo man zum Sommer- oder Wintersemester bewerben kann). Visit http://www.ucas.com/

The German allgemeine Hochschulreife is an acceptable entry qualification to /some/ British medical schools only - for example University College London (UCL) accept the Abitur (Chemie und Biologie mssen als Hauptfcher gemacht werden, Physik/Mathe wrde auch bei der Bewerbung helfen), however, King's College London doesn't accept the Abitur.

Only Oxford/Cambridge/UCL have entrance tests (the 'BMAT') although some of the London medical schools are considering imposing the BMAT in the future too. If your application is successful in the first stage, all medical schools will require an interview with you. You will also need to prove your proficiency in English (with the TOEFL, or IELTS).

On the UCAS form you need write a personal statement, and a reference also needs to be written by a teacher/lecturer at your school/college.

As an EU applicant you will be treated the same as UK applicants, additionally you won't have to pay international student fees, which is good!

It's very possible to be accepted by a UK medical school as a German applicant; however, it is very competitive over here. You are only allowed to apply to four medical schools, and in some cases the applicant-to-place ratio is very high, eg 20:1. UK applicants applying will need to have studied Biology and Chemistry to A-level, with grades AAB for most medical schools. (Oxbridge demand AAA, St. Andrews and most of the London schools ask for ABB).

Ich hoffe, dass das dir hilft! And sorry, dass ich nicht auf Deutsch geschrieben habe: mein Deutsch ist nicht das Beste!

Bill

----------

